# Ubuntu disk



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2014)

I am trying to install Ubuntu and my disk is scratched so does not read ,has anyone got one I can have please?


----------



## Razzle (14 Jun 2014)

Download it and burn it to a DVD?

http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop


----------



## GrasB (14 Jun 2014)

download a new iso & burn it or make a USB installer


----------



## slowmotion (14 Jun 2014)

I downloaded a free copy and saved it on a DVD. It's saved all my data a couple of times when Windows has refused to even boot.


----------



## cyberknight (14 Jun 2014)

It would involve having a DVD writer or a USB stick bigger than 512mb, thanks anyway I know your trying to help.Using a cheap tablet ATM.


----------



## Razzle (14 Jun 2014)

I can download and burn you one if you PM me your requirements, It wont get posted until Monday though..


----------



## the_mikey (15 Jun 2014)

Use a memory stick or sd card instead. I don't even have a cd/dvd drive on my pc!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Use a memory stick or sd card instead. I don't even have a cd/dvd drive on my pc!





cyberknight said:


> It would i*nvolve having* a DVD writer or a *USB stick bigger than 512mb*, thanks anyway I know your trying to help.Using a cheap tablet ATM.


----------



## Custom24 (15 Jun 2014)

Can you burn to CD? You can use mini.iso, which installs just the bones at 30mb and then downloads as it goes along. I did this last night.


----------



## Custom24 (15 Jun 2014)

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD


----------



## cyberknight (15 Jun 2014)

Custom24 said:


> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD


I think that will work thanks


----------



## Custom24 (15 Jun 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I think that will work thanks


No worries. I wasn't happy with the result I got, so I'm going to do it again from a DVD I burned in the meantime. The choice during the setup about which features to install was too cryptic and not explained anywhere. It also takes a lot longer doing it that way, with choices during the middle of a multi-hour process on my slow internet speed. The result doesn't have the Unity desktop, which I quite like, and a couple of other oddities. I know I could probably sort it out, but easier to try again from DVD.

This is 14.04 on a really old laptop, so it may be that the laptop is too old for 14.04 and Unity.

I will report back on my second attempt, if you like. It will be later in the week.


----------



## cyberknight (16 Jun 2014)

Custom24 said:


> No worries. I wasn't happy with the result I got, so I'm going to do it again from a DVD I burned in the meantime. The choice during the setup about which features to install was too cryptic and not explained anywhere. It also takes a lot longer doing it that way, with choices during the middle of a multi-hour process on my slow internet speed. The result doesn't have the Unity desktop, which I quite like, and a couple of other oddities. I know I could probably sort it out, but easier to try again from DVD.
> 
> This is 14.04 on a really old laptop, so it may be that the laptop is too old for 14.04 and Unity.
> 
> I will report back on my second attempt, if you like. It will be later in the week.


Cheers, all up and running with 12.04
My machine is 2 gig ram , 3800 dual core athlon for the son to play with, fox filter,no script and adblockplus installed so he cant google naked girls .


----------

